# Building racecars dio



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

_* Building racecars in any scale is a tough job !!!*_









[/IMG]


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

Nice picture.

Looks like you were having fun and not really working.

Great Dio
CG


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

So far so good. Don't forget to hang one of the calendars from the wall of those sweet young things that seemed to be in every garage I ever went in.  rr


----------



## stretchdog (Mar 27, 2005)

Another nice setup!! Looks Great!!


----------



## Moparaz (Jan 26, 2008)

very nice sorta looks like my brothers shop does


----------

